# Does my laptop have a wireless card?



## AMPF (Jan 21, 2010)

Is there a way I can see if my laptop has a wireless card w/o taking it apart? I have a Dell D610 XP Pro SP2. I checked the BIOS and it has a wireless catagory. The Device Manager only shows a network driver for broadband. The service tag # is hgpts71 and the Dell Support driver download page doesn't show any wireless drivers for my service tag!?!? I'm guessing this means no wireless??? any ideas?

On another note, I'm wiping my computer with DBAN and reinstalling XP Pro again. Should I install service pack 3 before the drivers? And should I install ALL the drivers that my service tag pulls up? And what order should I install them (I've seen Dell's order sheet, but it doesn't make sense to me)

Any help is seriously appreciated guys


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## AMPF (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, I just got done wipping the computer again with DBAN and reinstalling XP Pro SP 2. I have not downloaded ANY drivers at this point (so as NOT to screw up any order in which I may have to install them).
Under the NETWORK ADAPTERS (show hidden):
-Direct Parallel
-Wan Miniport (IP)
-Wan Miniport (IP) Packet Scheduler Miniport
-Wan Miniport (L2TP)
-Wan Miniport (PPPOE)
-Wan Miniport (PPTP)
Unter the "?" or "!" (yellow) Category:
-Ethernet Controller
-Multimedia Audio Controller
-PCI Modem
-PCI Simple Communication Controll
-Video Controller (VGA Compatible)

Does that help? Please explain the next steps on how to install the drivers (especially the wireless) and in the order like I'm a 5 year-old (lol). And also, at what point should I be putting on the SP 3?

I will wait to install any drivers until I hear back...
Thanks SOOOO Much in advance for anyone's help!!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You can go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers

See this for the order they should be installed: 

http://support.dell.com/support/top...62A8739E0401E0A55174744&doclang=en&l=en&s=dhs

Once you have all the drivers loaded, you can upgrade to SP3


----------

